# BJ Jumps out of the Pool



## Randy (Jul 19, 2009)

Saw this on the frontpage of Yahoo!



I dunno... a reasonably impressive feat but I've always thought BJ Penn was over hyped and this is just another example...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 20, 2009)

He just does stupid things like that cuz what he's doing in the octagon isn't impressing anyone anymore.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah i just finished watching this on Yahoo also. 
Its impressive considering it would be tough as fuck to jump that high while standing in water, plus he's only like 5'9, so its pretty deep on him.
Also, you can check out vids of Jarron Gilbert and Delonte Stephens doing the same trick on Youtube


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 20, 2009)

who is BJ penn?


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> who is BJ penn?



Fight Finder - B.J. "The Prodigy" Penn's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 24, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> He just does stupid things like that cuz what he's doing in the octagon isn't impressing anyone anymore.



Last I checked, he's still the Lightweight champ


----------

